# Help with a video 'project'



## Tiger (Sep 2, 2008)

Winamp has some very nice visualizations.

I have a new song that I am going to add to Youtube, and I would love to capture the fullscreen visualizations and add them to the audio as a sort of 'music video'.

I am not experienced with video at all, is it possible for me to do it? 

If so any pointers would be appreciated.


----------

